# Are you freakin kidding me?



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

If you remember, in our last episode, Joe, (BullyBreed), said


Bullybreed said:


> I have some free smokes to give away, consider it a kind of grab bag if you will, all you need to do is send me a empty box to put em in and ypur addy and ill fill it up and send em to ya..if your a smart cookie youll jump on this fast, first person to PM me gets em.


And as you all know I jumped on it. I sent him a few sticks, cause I couldn't stand to send an empty box. Well after the hurricane, he sent this!! Holy S***, I honestly didn't know where to put this. Is it a Bomb?, Is it a Comacho Bomb Contest entry?, Is it a trade?, Is it all of the above? Thanks Joe, you absolutely blew me away. You sir are one Hell of a BOTL.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats awesome!! WTG Joe!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

oh wow...i should have deff. taken advantage of that!!! great trade/ hit!! haha!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Put it under amazing!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

DAMN! Now that's one hell of an lineup right there! DAMN!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Joe be one crazy man!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Xtras Joe--feel free to send me your "clean outs" anytime


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is some unbelievable line up there, must be all that clean livin'!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Incredible smokes you got there DAWG!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks mighty tasty!! enjoy.... :dribble:


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Im glad you like em bro...the pleasure is all yours...:biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Thats crazy Joe!! I have a few empty boxes!!  :lol:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

HOLY CRAP. ME WANT SOME PEPIN!!! lol

Nice Hit!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

that's freakin awesome great hit joe


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

WOW!!! That's a hell of a payoff!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice...sweet selection


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats jaw dropping amazing
what a great BOTL!! :dribble:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

thats a hit and a half right there


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Very sweet! Lucky dog!!!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Holy cow!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

that's insane !!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Now thats very cool!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

unreal


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Totally cool!! I'm over here salivating over those Triple Maduros. I keep meaning to pick up a few, think your photos have put me over the edge.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW that is crazy...nice very nice


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Looks like Bully is on top of the Bombing for the Box of Camacho 08 Liberties--WTG and very nice selection of smokes!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Great donation


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

WOW Joe!!! I'll have to keep a special look out for any of your _give away _posts:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Joe is a first class Botl no doubt about it?


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man beat like a friggin' drum. Bet thet felt good!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hell'va trade for an empty box


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

:dribble:..pepin...:dribble:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Holy shnikes! That is sweet!


----------

